# Circuitos TTL



## Chrisoforo (Mar 3, 2006)

quisiera saber que es un Activo Bajo un Activo alto y para que sirven los enables en por ejemplo un Demultiplexer 74LS139

Por favor ayuda jaajja

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 9, 2006)

En la electrónica digital, se manejan solo 2 niveles de tensión 0 y 5v, esa es al diferencia con la electrónica analógica, en la cuál puedes decir "encendió poco o encendió mucho". Mientras que an la digital solo puedes decir "encendió o no encendió".

Por tanto cuando en una entrada o salida hay 0v se dice que hay un 0 lógico o un nivel bajo. Y si hay 5v se dice que esta en alto o 1. 

Para un demultiplexor, normalmente se utilizar un circuito decodificador, el cuaál posee una entrada de enable=habilitación la cuál en un demultiplexor es la que sirve como entrada de datos.

La electrónica digital es muy sencilla solo toma unos días acostumbrarse a los lenguajes numéricos utilizados.

Saludos y cualquier otra cosa no dudes en preguntar te sugiero utilizar el circuit maker para que hagas simulaciónes digitales para eso sirve muy bien el programa pero para analógicas es muy exigente mejor el multisim


----------

